# Sears suburban Engines



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone tell me if the cam from a HH10 is the same as a cam from a HH12?


----------



## nev (May 7, 2011)

you need to go to parts tree and search the engine numbers find the part numbers and see if they match.


----------

